# Native Instruments gives you Free Stuff for Christmas!



## acousticshade (Dec 15, 2022)

One voucher from NI, one from UVI...decisions, decisions.


----------



## JSTube (Dec 17, 2022)

Can they give me back AKAI import removed after Kontakt 5? If not, I don't care what they're "giving" as they seem to take more and more.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 17, 2022)

JSTube said:


> Can they give me back AKAI import removed after Kontakt 5? If not, I don't care what they're "giving" as they seem to take more and more.


just install K5 parallel. works fine.


----------



## Inherently (Dec 18, 2022)

There is a lot to love in this walkthrough @acousticshade. Wonderful to see how new sounds blossom out of the FX stack in seemingly no time. The video composition and edited-in texts and goodies layer a welcome wrapper of smartness over this production. I especially appreciated the opportunity to meet some of 'the usual suspects' in context as helper FX. I'm listing them:

*Polyverse - Gatekeeper
Valhalla - SuperMassive
Devious Machines - Infiltrator 2*

Bravo and thank you!


----------



## acousticshade (Dec 18, 2022)

Inherently said:


> There is a lot to love in this walkthrough @acousticshade. Wonderful to see how new sounds blossom out of the FX stack in seemingly no time. The video composition and edited-in texts and goodies layer a welcome wrapper of smartness over this production. I especially appreciated the opportunity to meet some of 'the usual suspects' in context as helper FX. I'm listing them:
> 
> *Polyverse - Gatekeeper
> Valhalla - SuperMassive
> ...


Thanks Inherently! I'm a big proponent of having good effect plug-ins. They can really unleash your sound arsenal.


----------

